# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  Net. و Windows کارها، CGI == EXE؟؟

## Yousha

سلام،
من نمیدونم در دانشگاه های(IT) ایران چی به دانشجوها آموزش میدن; و چرا تعصبی با یک زبان برنامه نویسی، سیستم عامل و... برخورد می کنند؟!

CGI یک فایل EXE هست؟! :اشتباه:
توی یکی از مجلات الکترونیکی برنامه نویس نوشته شده بود...

----------

